# Will it fit in my garage?



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi.

Ive been putting this off for months but finally plucked up enough courage to get a steel measure to my garage. 

The GTR site says the GTR is 4655mm long. If i allow for a centimeter at the front and close my up and over door it measurers 4675 mm along the floor! 

Silly tight i know but i have no other place to park. Or i find another door?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

waltong said:


> Hi.
> 
> Ive been putting this off for months but finally plucked up enough courage to get a steel measure to my garage.
> 
> ...


Maybe time to invest in a new shiney roll up door?


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

any good companies whihc specialise in garage door conversions as im thinking of doing mine also.?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I used a good company based in St Helens and Formby, Liverpool.

Not sure where you are?


----------



## gaj600rr (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd also been putting off measuring the garage until 3 weeks ago, even though it's supposed to be a 'double' garage it turned out neither door was wide enough. Anyway removed the middle pillar and had a 4.5m wide automatic roller door fitted, so even the GTR with me driving should fit without removing wing mirrors.


----------



## jrinns (Jun 6, 2009)

i'm putting a new roof on tomorrow and lengthening the garage a tad, also adding side open doors to get a bit more space as its a pretty low garage.

just concerned now about the road entrance / drive as it may rub the undercarriage


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

charlie

Im in south wales mate. I think i need to sort my garage door out. Its 88inches from 1 side to the other which is enough i think but it will probably be a squeez


----------



## hayasa (May 16, 2011)

*R32 GT-R in an 8’x 16’ garage?*

Hello.
I have come to the conclusion that if I’m ever going to own a Skyline, it’s now or never, while petrol is still available at a price I can (just about) afford!
According to the dimensions listed on various sites, an R32 will *fit* in an 8’ x 16’ garage but, will I be able to open the doors and get in or will I have resort to doing a ‘Dukes of Hazzard’ through the window?
The width is listed as 1755mm. I presume that’s at the rear arches and not the mirrors?
One other question; do the mirrors fold electrically/manually/not at all?
Thanks


----------

